# brians custom lens



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

just thought I would pass along some info regarding brian stokes custom lens, ordered a 2X from him to fit a cbe scope, fit and finish was great, poly lens, put it in the scope and it was as clear as crystal! Talked to brian on the phone and he has a money back guarantee, anyone looking for a lens I recommend you give him a call, super nice guy, Thanks Brian!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> just thought I would pass along some info regarding brian stokes custom lens, ordered a 2X from him to fit a cbe scope, fit and finish was great, poly lens, put it in the scope and it was as clear as crystal! Talked to brian on the phone and he has a money back guarantee, anyone looking for a lens I recommend you give him a call, super nice guy, Thanks Brian!


Best lens that $ can buy in my opinion! Glad that you like it!


----------



## mh532 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes they are some top notch lenses. Got one at Cullman and he and his wife are very nice people.:thumbs_up


----------



## mtlenway (Nov 5, 2012)

what are the cost of the lens and where do you find them. I am looking to get set up with target sight and will be needing a lens.


----------



## alpine30x (Aug 7, 2012)

mtlenway said:


> what are the cost of the lens and where do you find them. I am looking to get set up with target sight and will be needing a lens.


http://www.brianscustomlens.com


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't know he had a money back guarantee.... I got a 8x last year and can't see through it. Real grainy. My buddy got one at the same time and can see through his perfect. We have the exact same set up so idk? 

Brain does make great lenses. I think I just got a bad one from a bad blank. Not his fault at all.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

How would you guys compare these to the black eagle lenses?


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

I have one in my CBE and it's great!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I use one, and when I first got it, I accidentally ruined it. I asked to order another one, and they gave me one At no charge. Great people, great product and great prices!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Not only is the product great but the people that stand behind it are even better! We now own 6 of Brians lenses in various sizes and we will never buy anything else again.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Brian is a good guy.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

Best lenses out there he's at every ASA tournament usually has his equipment to cut them onsite.Brian is very knowledgable and always ready to help.


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am with Brian in his motorhome at the ASA shoots I have been shooting his lens for about 5 years now and you can't beat them they are clear and crisp no glare Brian and Faye stand behind their products. Steve Scott aka (killer) as Brian calls me lol see you guys in Fla


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Would agree with everything that was stated above, great lens, great person to deal with and he will answer all your questions. Highly recommend his lenses.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Great lens! And a great guy!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> How would you guys compare these to the black eagle lenses?



Brian's lense worked better for me than the Black Eagle, wasn't even close, but it might vary based on your eyes.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

I just got one in a 3 power and it is awesome!!!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Like everyone has said he is a great guy. Doesn't matter if your doing business with him or just chatting about archery in general. I can't honestly compair his lens to any other brand because I have only used his lens. Never had a reason to us another brand I've been more than pleased with his. Also the way he treats his customers is first class.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

brian is running a special for jan, buy 2 lenses for 100


----------

